
Half of US smartphone owners downloads zero apps/month - listentojohan
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/16/12933780/average-app-downloads-per-month-comscore
======
Piskvorrr
I'm fairly sure my current set of apps covers my use cases. OMG I'm destroying
the economy!!!! - I guess?

